# trying to tame



## mick (Oct 20, 2017)

hi everyone , this is my first post here but i have read through a lot of the boards here.

so i have had my cockatiel (female) for about a month, i got her from a pet shop and she is a very pretty bird.

her wings have been nicely clipped, i did it myself .i used to keep chickens and had to do a lot of clipping with them, the principle is the same.

so ive let her get used to being in our home, ive talked to her and spent time by the cage, she will sit right by me and not try get away which is great. i have tried put my hand in the cage slightly and she would move away and hiss, i did this a few times with the same reaction. 
today i tried something new, ive a stickmaybe about 11 inches in length that i have left half in and half out the cage door for her to get used to and remove it and put it back so she will hopefully realise its safe and wont hurt her, the idea is that if i get her to step up onto the stick then move my hand closer each time until she uses ly fingers to step up...

am i going in the right direction.


oh her door is open and she has been out once before but all she did today was pop her little head out then went back in.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum








Yes you are going in the right direction








Another thing that can work is using millet.
First letting them take the millet from you while you are holding it (can take some time if they are scared)
Then let them get used to your hands so they see they are not scary.
Once they are eating millet you can hold your finger out and put the millet behind to encourage them to come over and step up.
You can do this inside the cage.
Once they learn what step up means the taming gets easier


----------



## mick (Oct 20, 2017)

thnk you kzall for your reply. ill keep at it and hope she stops being so afraid. she is a lot calmer than when i got her, having my hand inside the cage door today and although she did move back away she didn flap in a panic, progress i guess!


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Definitely progress.
With time and patience you will get there


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you want to stick train her first that's a great first step! The principle is the same when using your hand. You leave it at a distance until she's used to it, then move it closer. Not close enough that she freaks out, just close enough that she's aware of it. Then leave it there until she's used to it and repeat. Like kzall said, food bribery is a great thing. Most tiels like millet so using the millet to get her to get close to you is a good ploy.


----------



## mick (Oct 20, 2017)

*millet*

hi everyone, ive started to but millet between my fingers and into cage, she wont come to it yet but will venture out of the cage to get it and then back in, she can see my hand putting it there, so maybe it will help her become more trusting in me. 

i think the stick was scaring her, but ill see which works best.

thank you for your replies


----------



## mick (Oct 20, 2017)

*so far so good*

ok so today my tiel decided to leave her cage and have a wander, she landed on sofa beside me which is a goos start, she was a bit hissy when i moved so i put millet down, she was eating it and didnt mind me moving... when she finished i put some between my finger tips to see if she be brave enough to take it, she moved away to sofa arm... but i am not discouraged , i think its progress.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

First, very pretty bird. Second, your bird is a boy (I'm assuming you were told girl.) The bright yellow face is a male trait. Letting him see you place the millet is a great idea, it lets him know that you bring good things. Keep working up to it slowly. This is definitely progress.


----------



## rivx (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm not sure that's a boy, the picture showing the side of the face looks more like a female to me. The mask doesn't seem bright enough / large enough to be male, I've had females that lay eggs who look the same. My girl sometimes looks like that in photos with the right lighting. Just my opinion, though!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I'm not sure that's a boy, the picture showing the side of the face looks more like a female to me. The mask doesn't seem bright enough / large enough to be male, I've had females that lay eggs who look the same. My girl sometimes looks like that in photos with the right lighting. Just my opinion, though!


http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=151689 <----already handled here. It was the photos that made me think boy.


----------



## cho0k (Nov 3, 2017)

I tried millet trick it doesnt work, so i try introducing it to my cockatiels. they haven't touch it in the past 2 days so i took it out and gave it to my budgies. they smashed it in 30mins. 


My cockatiel won't go anywhere near me. i let them out everyday for some exercise and to fly around the house. they know how to return to their cage once they are had enough.they have been with me for a month. can't seem to get their trust and bribe dont work on them. lol


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

It will take longer than a month, they need to settle in first too.
Maybe make a new thread with your question so people can reply on yours and help you out.  

Mick, glad you are making progress with Polly!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I tried millet trick it doesnt work, so i try introducing it to my cockatiels. they haven't touch it in the past 2 days so i took it out and gave it to my budgies. they smashed it in 30mins.


If they don't recognize it as food then it wont work. Try dropping little pieces in their food bowl to begin with. You can also try honey sticks. Any more questions I do recommend making your own thread.


----------



## Silo_ren (Dec 5, 2017)

Our Chester who we have had 4 weeks loves millet









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum 

Gorgeous 'tiel. Bonding takes time and a lot of patience, the key is to always go at your bird's pace and try not to rush things. You'll get there eventually I'm sure!


----------

